# Winter Stance!



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

Anyone in winter mode yet? If you are post your before and after pics if you can :thumbup:










Not the best pic but its what i got


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Slowly getting there. 2 rear wheels have been swapped out. Lost daylight before I could finish the other two.


----------



## fahrvergnugen657 (Aug 31, 2010)

stock and steelies. 

chyea


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

haha :thumbup:


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

My winter mode involves being parked for 5 months. Took the insurance off last week and it's parked until March. Lots of work being done though.


----------



## 04dhrvr6 (Oct 5, 2009)

had to go winter statis after waterfest ate my front two wheels not to sure how to import pics on here though lol.


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

iamsuperdan said:


> My winter mode involves being parked for 5 months. Took the insurance off last week and it's parked until March. Lots of work being done though.


:thumbup:



04dhrvr6 said:


> had to go winter statis after waterfest ate my front two wheels not to sure how to import pics on here though lol.


haha upload on photobucket easier that way then get the img code from the pic. They provide all the codes


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I now have 3 of my OEM wheels back on. :laugh:

1 more to go, I can do it!


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

You've been cruising with 2 stocks on haha


----------



## 04dhrvr6 (Oct 5, 2009)

dude i had two rial daytona 9.5" with 10mm spacers and steelies up front with 15mm spacers it looked so funny then i put my winter wheels on.


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

haha..i 4got show and go is coming up so i might have to go back


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Mk3vr97 said:


> You've been cruising with 2 stocks on haha


Nah. I drive a Civic Hatch as a daily. VW sits a majority of the time now.


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

looks good like always lol :thumbup: for a honda as a beater :beer:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

crap.

just when I thought winter would mysteriously not come this year, I had to be reminded. 

guess I'm plowin' :beer:


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

haha i hear ya im so not ready for the winter


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

Yea, I just put some steelies on my Passat yestarday. I want to store it for the winter but I don't have a garage. Any suggestion what I should so to leave it outside. I know I should get a cover but I heard store it on jacks but idk if I would really want to do that, A. being my drive way is gravel, B. I heard it's bad on the struts.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

uNLeaSHeD. said:


> Yea, I just put some steelies on my Passat yestarday. I want to store it for the winter but I don't have a garage. Any suggestion what I should so to leave it outside. I know I should get a cover but I heard store it on jacks but idk if I would really want to do that, A. being my drive way is gravel, B. I heard it's bad on the struts.


do what I did and just get one of those temporary things to park under..just poles that you put in the ground..atleast to have something covering the car


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

I'll put on the steelies at the end of the month without fail. In November it can snow here in PA, but it usually doesn't. But it can and has gotten cold. I'd rather not bust up any knuckles trying to change wheels in sub-freezing temp's...


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> do what I did and just get one of those temporary things to park under..just poles that you put in the ground..atleast to have something covering the car


I live in Wisconsin so we get some good snow fall. Think this will handle the snow?


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

uNLeaSHeD. said:


> I live in Wisconsin so we get some good snow fall. Think this will handle the snow?


it should..we get crazy amounts of snow and mine held up..just make sure you clean the top off regularly and you put the poles deep enough

you can get ones that are like a plastic top too, b.c some cheapies are cloth top


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> it should..we get crazy amounts of snow and mine held up..just make sure you clean the top off regularly and you put the poles deep enough
> 
> you can get ones that are like a plastic top too, b.c some cheapies are cloth top


Yea a hard top would be good, makes the snow not so heavy on the top.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

my car stays in winter mode year round......lol


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> my car stays in winter mode year round......lol


exactly why I miss living in Cali


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> exactly why I miss living in Cali


yeah, it seems like a lot of extra planning is involved with living back east. what part of california did you live in?


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> yeah, it seems like a lot of extra planning is involved with living back east. what part of california did you live in?


Vista


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

im glad just got rid of a shell that was in my garage now i've got somewhere to hide my car  



[email protected] said:


> my car stays in winter mode year round......lol


im jealous lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> Vista


ahhhh down by SD/Oceanside. right on. never forget your roots. ill run my "winter stance" for ya! lol


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> ahhhh down by SD/Oceanside. right on. never forget your roots. ill run my "winter stance" for ya! lol



and I'll make sure to drink a beer for ya while I walk to the bars b.c its too damn snowy to drive :banghead:


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

Mk3vr97 said:


> im glad just got rid of a shell that was in my garage now i've got somewhere to hide my car
> 
> 
> 
> im jealous lol


yeah man, i can see why. i have been back east during winter, its gnarley! i dont think i would even drive my GTI in the winter if i lived there. or have 19" wheels . i feel pretty lucky to live out here and i totally respect the guys who live back east too for putting up with the changing seasons as drastic as they are. Not only that, but you guys back east will go to carshows regardless of rain, sleet or snow! Out here in socal, if its even drizzling the morning of a show we will debate whether we should even go, lol. we are way too pampered out here i guess. 

cheers!:beer:


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> yeah man, i can see why. i have been back east during winter, its gnarley! i dont think i would even drive my GTI in the winter if i lived there. or have 19" wheels . i feel pretty lucky to live out here and i totally respect the guys who live back east too for putting up with the changing seasons as drastic as they are. Not only that, but you guys back east will go to carshows regardless of rain, sleet or snow! Out here in socal, if its even drizzling the morning of a show we will debate whether we should even go, lol. we are way too pampered out here i guess.
> 
> cheers!:beer:


:beer::beer: haha we are so used to it like we refuse to let rain get in our way we will go anyway unless there is a hurricane or something lol


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

^^ can I just say that when I lived in Cali and it was "drizzling" out..people drove like they were driving through the worst blizzard ever..lol..I was on the 5 and I got so aggravated. 

I lowered my car in the middle of winter :laugh:


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

Really? haha people in ny drive through the rain like its not raining and the roads aren't wet lol. I never understood that. The last time i did that my car hydroplaned ever since then i drive like a grandma in the rain bc i don't want to damage my new beauty lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

Mk3vr97 said:


> :beer::beer: haha we are so used to it like we refuse to let rain get in our way we will go anyway unless there is a hurricane or something lol


yeah, if you guys stopped doing stuff when it rained you guys would never get **** done, lol. i like that mentality though. we need more of that thinking here on the west side :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> ^^ can I just say that when I lived in Cali and it was "drizzling" out..people drove like they were driving through the worst blizzard ever..lol..I was on the 5 and I got so aggravated.
> 
> I lowered my car in the middle of winter :laugh:


yeah, its pretty retarded here like that. People here do not know what to do if they are driving and it starts raining....thats how most accidents happen here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

Mk3vr97 said:


> Really? haha people in ny drive through the rain like its not raining and the roads aren't wet lol. I never understood that. The last time i did that my car hydroplaned ever since then i drive like a grandma in the rain bc i don't want to damage my new beauty lol


my Passat used to hydroplane way too easily, i was running Nitto NEOGEN's:banghead:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

You guys excited for winter? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

PSU said:


> You guys excited for winter? :laugh:


holy sh*t man! no way! lol


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

damn andrew  
btw she looks like she is smiling a lil aha


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> yeah, its pretty retarded here like that. People here do not know what to do if they are driving and it starts raining....thats how most accidents happen here.


Yea people get pissed of when i drive slow i just say my car looks better then yours lol.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> holy sh*t man! no way! lol


Wish I had a garage. 

I hate winter with a passion because my commute is almost 50 miles. 



Mk3vr97 said:


> damn andrew
> btw she looks like she is smiling a lil aha


:laugh:


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

PSU said:


> Wish I had a garage.
> 
> I hate winter with a passion because my commute is almost 50 miles.


Can you use like a tent or something?


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cool any before pics?


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Winter setup:


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

i like..hubbies lol


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Mk3vr97 said:


> i like..hubbies lol


:laugh:

I need to freshen up my Corrado steelies, so the hubbies hide the ugly for now.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Moofluffen said:


> Winter setup:


I am digging that!


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

PSU said:


> I am digging that!


:thumbup:

$250: Used Corrado Steelies w/ tires
+Free: MkIV hubcaps off of my boyfriend's old Golf
= Cheap winter kicks haha


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

Mk3vr97 said:


> cool any before pics?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Moofluffen said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> $250: Used Corrado Steelies w/ tires
> +Free: MkIV hubcaps off of my boyfriend's old Golf
> = Cheap winter kicks haha


That's awesome! Car looks great. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


>



^^ im feelin' that



Moofluffen said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> $250: Used Corrado Steelies w/ tires
> +Free: MkIV hubcaps off of my boyfriend's old Golf
> = Cheap winter kicks haha


nice!:beer:


----------



## MyJettasNoJet914 (May 24, 2010)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> do what I did and just get one of those temporary things to park under..just poles that you put in the ground..atleast to have something covering the car


^^^that and just turn the car on once a day for about 30 minutes and take it for a short drive twice a week(preferably on days after the snow was plowed and it hasnt snowed recently)


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

i hope i don't get as much snow as you did andrew smh


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Mk3vr97 said:


> i hope i don't get as much snow as you did andrew smh


 Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

x2


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> my car stays in winter mode year round......lol


 same here its hot all year round


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

UCME2 said:


> same here its hot all year round


 high five! :thumbup:


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

anyone going to show n' go?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Mk3vr97 said:


> anyone going to show n' go?


 Work.


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

That sucks Andrew. I remember when u told me. LOL @ your location


----------



## Jixxly (Oct 10, 2010)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> crap.
> 
> just when I thought winter would mysteriously not come this year, I had to be reminded.
> 
> guess I'm plowin' :beer:


 
hahahahahaha


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

winter mode since i just sold my wheels 



















what's going on the car next summer: 










19x9.5, et25 :laugh:


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

Moofluffen said:


> Winter setup:


 i don't know where you are in canada but this mk2 in winter mode is simply spot on!! 

those hub caps are really doing it!! 

if your around montreal, wanna do a photoshoot with my brother's mk2?


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

lowpassat said:


> what's going on the car next summer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice:thumbup: 9.5 all around?


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

lowpassat said:


> i don't know where you are in canada but this mk2 in winter mode is simply spot on!!
> 
> those hub caps are really doing it!!
> 
> if your around montreal, wanna do a photoshoot with my brother's mk2?


 Thanks!  It looks pretty bad from the front though lol, the wheels are sooo narrow. 

I'm always up to do photos but unfortunately, I'm out West


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


>


 
How many inches dropped is that??? I'm gonna lower my car but I don't know how low I should go.


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

Mk3vr97 said:


> nice:thumbup: 9.5 all around?


 8.5 front et 25 as well. 

i choosed that option since i change wheels like i change underwears. i wanted the set to be easy to resale after that, wich might be in june or july lol 




Moofluffen said:


> Thanks!  It looks pretty bad from the front though lol, the wheels are sooo narrow.
> 
> I'm always up to do photos but unfortunately, I'm out West


 
ahh crap! lol! 

what kind of wheels are you runing on summer time? 

just for fun, here's my lil brother's golf:


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

uNLeaSHeD. said:


> How many inches dropped is that??? I'm gonna lower my car but I don't know how low I should go.


 Stock height is what 27 inches fender to ground? I was at 22.8 there. So about 4 inches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

lowpassat said:


> what kind of wheels are you runing on summer time?
> 
> just for fun, here's my lil brother's golf:


 I really like your brother's Golf :thumbup: 

This is what my car looked like this Summer: 










Not much different... The wheels are 3pc Zenders (15x8 ET0)


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

^^ i like bro:thumbup::beer:


----------



## davenowood (Aug 9, 2010)

the only thing im changing for this winter is adding my board carrier to my future roof rack  
woot woot page 3!


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Mk3vr97 said:


> ^^ i like bro:thumbup::beer:


 Thank ya... but I ain't no bro


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

Moofluffen said:


> Thank ya... but I ain't no bro


 lol i guess he didn't see the post about girls and dubs  

i really like your zender!! they stand out from the crowd! 

u have something under the hood?


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

lowpassat said:


> lol i guess he didn't see the post about girls and dubs
> 
> i really like your zender!! they stand out from the crowd!
> 
> u have something under the hood?


 Thanks. Yeah, the Zenders are pretty cool. I'm happy with them. 

Nothing but a stock 16V under the hood right now. Really, no plans to do much with the 16V, I did a K04 build on my 1.8T MkIV GTI that I had (sold it a couple of years ago) and I'm hoping to do something similar in the MkII. I'd love to go with a GT28RS setup, but I think the K04 would be nice and manageable in the MkII... I'm not sure yet, we'll see....


----------



## MikeJ4f (Oct 2, 2010)

lowpassat said:


> winter mode since i just sold my wheels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Got any pictures with the rims you sold on it?


----------



## Turbo Injection (Dec 30, 2009)

the jetta in the first pic is really low for winter mod , how can you go about like that? how much of a drop is that? I was thinking of lowering my car 2'' but it though that was to low for winter looking at yours I think I might be able to pull it off..


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

davenowood said:


> woot woot page 3!


 :beer::beer: :thumbup: 



Moofluffen said:


> Thank ya... but I ain't no bro


 Me so sorri. I wasn't payin attention forgive me lol. Yea i missed that girls and dubs post. Those zenders are so cool though I'm surprised i never seen these


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

Turbo Injection said:


> the jetta in the first pic is really low for winter mod , how can you go about like that? how much of a drop is that? I was thinking of lowering my car 2'' but it though that was to low for winter looking at yours I think I might be able to pull it off..


 ya thats me i feel like im now that low lol but i wouldn't be raising it until after show n' go. I forgot how much its dropped but its about 2'' of thread left in the front and between 2.5''-3'' of thread left in the back


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Mk3vr97 said:


> :beer::beer: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Me so sorri. I wasn't payin attention forgive me lol. Yea i missed that girls and dubs post. Those zenders are so cool though I'm surprised i never seen these


 lol, that girls and dubs post... yeah, wish I hadn't posted in there. I won't get into that.... 

Thanks, the Zenders are kind of cool! I tried to buy them off of a previous owner on a local forum years ago but he wasn't willing to sell and when they came up in the classifieds here I knew I had to get them. I haven't seen another 3pc set of them. I'm trying to find more info, but not having much luck!


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

MikeJ4f said:


> Got any pictures with the rims you sold on it?


 yep! 

here's my first set, miro m02 a.k.a bbs lm reps 










and the last set i had, fast DTM 




















and just for fun, when i bought the car back in april this year lol! 100% stock


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

Moofluffen said:


> lol, that girls and dubs post... yeah, wish I hadn't posted in there. I won't get into that....
> 
> Thanks, the Zenders are kind of cool! I tried to buy them off of a previous owner on a local forum years ago but he wasn't willing to sell and when they came up in the classifieds here I knew I had to get them. I haven't seen another 3pc set of them. I'm trying to find more info, but not having much luck!


 Yea i have never seen a set like those. Its the best having rare rims grabs more attention lol


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Mk3vr97 said:


> Yea i have never seen a set like those. Its the best having rare rims grabs more attention lol


 lol, it really wasn't about them being rare. I just like the style, period correct kinda... I do wish I could find more info on them or find someone else with a set.


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

yea i gotcha im just saying lol. Are they on the autotech site? i know they sell zenders but idk if they have that style


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Mk3vr97 said:


> yea i gotcha im just saying lol. Are they on the autotech site? i know they sell zenders but idk if they have that style


 IIRC these are a discontinued style. From the information I've found, I would estimate that these wheels are 20 years or so old.


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

O really? Thats how much i know about those haha


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

another one


----------



## TealBucket (Aug 8, 2005)

Just waiting for the snow to come now.


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

cool pics :thumbup: bro


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

TealBucket said:


> Just waiting for the snow to come now.


that's a nice looking mk2 you have there! :thumbup:


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

^ word like tealbucket can i have? lol


----------



## TealBucket (Aug 8, 2005)

One more just because i miss driving it:banghead:


----------

